# What personality type would make the best surgeons?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

and the opposite? why?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I suppose it depends on how you define 'good surgeon.' People skills, accuracy of technique, intellectual acuity? I mean I could see Ti-doms (especially ISTPs) being pretty good at certain procedures, but same goes for Se or Ne types for different reasons. ISTJs might be very accurate in terms of precision. You'd probably have to break it down further to get more definitive answers.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I would be a sucky surgeon. I would be so afraid of messing up that I would get distracted and then inevitably mess up.

But I can only speak for myself, not ISTJs as a group.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

curiousel said:


> and the opposite? why?


I would vote INTJ as number one. Surgeons have to go to school forever, and the Ni that the INTJ possesses would keep them focused on their goal to finish school. In addition, surgery takes a lot of precision work, and the INTJ Te function is ideal for this. Finally, being a surgeon is a pretty introverted job, and is indeal for an introverted INTJ. 

I would vote for ISTP as well, but there is no way that you could get an Se user to go to school that long.


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say INTJ but then I'm bias because I'm an INTJ and I'm going to be a surgeon once I'm done with school. ;P


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Owfin said:


> I would be a sucky surgeon. I would be so afraid of messing up that I would get distracted and then inevitably mess up.
> 
> But I can only speak for myself, not ISTJs as a group.


Well, that is obviously a confidence issue more than anything else. ISTJ was actually one of the first types that came to my mind.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

ESTJ/ESTP. Actually any ST. Surgeons don't need people skills. They just need a steady hand and an ability to concentrate. A NP would be a disaster but NJs could be pretty good.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

ponyjoyride said:


> ESTJ/ESTP. Actually any ST. Surgeons don't need people skills. They just need a steady hand and an ability to concentrate. A NP would be a disaster but NJs could be pretty good.


I'd pay money to see an ESTP that could stomach going to school for that long though. Also, on a side note I think that ENFP and INFP would be the absolute worst surgeons. They would continually get distracted and would get over emotional if they were losing the patient. An ENFP/INFP would kill the patient every time.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

IxTJs would be my vote.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

The Great One said:


> I would vote INTJ as number one. Surgeons have to go to school forever, and the Ni that the INTJ possesses would keep them focused on their goal to finish school. In addition, surgery takes a lot of precision work, and the INTJ Te function is ideal for this. Finally, being a surgeon is a pretty introverted job, and is indeal for an introverted INTJ.
> 
> I would vote for ISTP as well, but there is no way that you could get an Se user to go to school that long.


as far as i know, there is a doctor on this site that's an ESTP... so he either went to school for a while, or, he finished up very quickly to aid his "Se" nature--either way, a plus.

if you had 16 people who had all had the exact same "intelligence"/potential (maybe this is just a fluidity of movement between their functions and learning to "combine" others to mimic one's that the MBTI system says they don't have...?), and, lets say, only had their top two functions well-developed--then i'd have to say an ESTP/ENTP since they're Pe-dominant with what could be an auxiliary that's just as strong... so, in that case, an ASTP/ANTP.

but, since people aren't necessarily that static... any hardworking individual with potential and a dream?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

INTJ would be my vote. Not only a guess either, i know an INTJ Dr. very very well ...granted he has basically no bedside manners, not giving emotional support to his patients before or after the surgery, his work is amazing.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Anime has taught me that INFJs make excellent surgeons.










Sorry, couldn't resist. :tongue:

Anyway, I'd say that any type could potentially be a good surgeon, as it's about skills. However, my guess that those who tend to be "naturals" more often would be STs. *shrugs*


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Surgeons are not known for their people skills, by the way.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

By the way, claiming that SPs don't have it in them to last through surgeon training is pretty typist.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> INTJ would be my vote. Not only a guess either, i know an INTJ Dr. very very well ...granted he has basically no bedside manners, not giving emotional support to his patients before or after the surgery, his work is amazing.


Let me guess....The INTJ surgeon is your husband? Am I right or am I right?


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> By the way, claiming that SPs don't have it in them to last through surgeon training is pretty typist.


Typist, but IMO also a bit true. I lived on an all-engineering dorm floor my freshman year of university and with only two exceptions (a brilliant sophomore ISTP and my ESFP roommate), every single person I pegged as SP dropped engineering within the year. Speaking for myself, I had no problems understanding the material, but my second semester was basically one huge ADD moment and I just said "screw it" and went to EMT training. Obviously there are exceptions, but my experience is that SP's and school mix about as well as oil and water.

Now, as for the OP, I'd generally agree with the consensus of IxTJ's and ISTP's; I could see ENTJ's also doing well, all assuming that the types have passed all their training.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

The Great One said:


> I'd pay money to see an ESTP that could stomach going to school for that long though.


How much?






10chars


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think it has to do with any type, just the motivation and skills to do it.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I would actually say that ENXPs who are anal about inferior Si would make marvelous surgeons, based on the "Si grip" issues I read about them from Naomi Quenk on the "Form of the Inferior" and whatnot (they turn into health nuts often). Dominant Ne can be very helpful for them dealing with real-world possibilities that can occur on the spot and unpredictably. I'm pretty sure TV's Dr. Oz is an ENTP and happens to be the president of Columbia University's surgery department or something. I even know an ENTP who has aspirations to become a surgeon, although his interest in science is rather low. The small detail procedures involved would probably be anathema to INTJs, as this is their "Demonic" function (Si), especially under such high pressure like risky surgery. I think I would become traumatized making a living this way and develop some kind of OCD. I'm not kidding. Of course, there are exceptions, and any type could, but I just thought this would be an interesting possibility. Come to think of it, they might be especially good neurosurgeons.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> By the way, claiming that SPs don't have it in them to last through surgeon training is pretty typist.


You don't understand what I am saying. I'm not saying that ISTP's are stupid. I'm saying that they are too present oriented to go to school that long and sacrifice the money that they could be making in the present moment. Most ISTP's that I know that make good money are in the military, do sales, or work with computers. What I'm saying is that the vast majority of ISTP's are not oriented enough to go to school that long.



> Typist, but IMO also a bit true. I lived on an all-engineering dorm floor my freshman year of university and with only two exceptions (a brilliant sophomore ISTP and my ESFP roommate), every single person I pegged as SP dropped engineering within the year. Speaking for myself, I had no problems understanding the material, but my second semester was basically one huge ADD moment and I just said "screw it" and went to EMT training. Obviously there are exceptions, but my experience is that SP's and school mix about as well as oil and water.
> 
> Now, as for the OP, I'd generally agree with the consensus of IxTJ's and ISTP's; I could see ENTJ's also doing well, all assuming that the types have passed all their training.


Thank you sir. The vast majority of ISTP's are hands on learners, and many have ADD from hell. The typical "hitting the books" learning methodology that most colleges employ is completely contrary to the ISTP natural way of learning. If schools could incorporate a new learning methodology, I believe that we would see a lot more ISTP's with advanced degrees.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

The Great One said:


> You don't understand what I am saying. I'm not saying that ISTP's are stupid. I'm saying that they are too present oriented to go to school that long and sacrifice the money that they could be making in the present moment. Most ISTP's that I know that make good money are in the military, do sales, or work with computers. What I'm saying is that the vast majority of ISTP's are not oriented enough to go to school that long.


So you are saying that ISTPs won't have long term goals. Which _is_ a bit insulting.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Owfin said:


> So you are saying that ISTPs won't have long term goals. Which _is_ a bit insulting.


No you are not understanding what I am saying. Most colleges do not learn well from college scholastics because it doesn't fit their learning style. ISTP's are hands-on learners, and ISTJ's like yourself have much more of a typical, "hit the books" style of learning..


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

The Great One said:


> No you are not understanding what I am saying. Most colleges do not learn well from college scholastics because it doesn't fit their learning style. ISTP's are hands-on learners, and ISTJ's like yourself have much more of a typical, "hit the books" style of learning..


You said that, but you also said:



> I'm saying that they are too present oriented to go to school that long and sacrifice the money that they could be making in the present moment.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Owfin said:


> You said that, but you also said:


Well, what I am saying is that many SP types tend to live life like everyday is their last day. SP types from what I have observed tend to want everything now. Going all the way through getting a bachelor's degree, going to med school and everything would be very difficult for an ISTP. If you don't believe me then just look at a previous ISTP's posting a few posts back. He said something to the effect that he couldn't stand the fact that he could be making so much more money in a shorter time as an EMT than he would in another two years as an engineer. ISTP's are very present oriented.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

celticstained said:


> as far as i know, there is a doctor on this site that's an ESTP... so he either went to school for a while, or, he finished up very quickly to aid his "Se" nature--either way, a plus.
> 
> if you had 16 people who had all had the exact same "intelligence"/potential (maybe this is just a fluidity of movement between their functions and learning to "combine" others to mimic one's that the MBTI system says they don't have...?), and, lets say, only had their top two functions well-developed--then i'd have to say an ESTP/ENTP since they're Pe-dominant with what could be an auxiliary that's just as strong... so, in that case, an ASTP/ANTP.
> 
> but, since people aren't necessarily that static... any hardworking individual with potential and a dream?


@celticstained Which user is that? My line of thinking was similar to that of The Great One. Good handymen, but I don't think they'd want to gut out school that long. I just think they'd be rather doing something else, because medical school takes a significant time commitments and could be mundane. I see more of them as naturals in the sales world or a mechanic or something that's hands on. Surgery is also hands on, but you can't really make things up as you go along.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> @celticstained Which user is that? My line of thinking was similar to that of The Great One. Good handymen, but I don't think they'd want to gut out school that long. I just think they'd be rather doing something else, because medical school takes a significant time commitments and could be mundane. I see more of them as naturals in the sales world or a mechanic or something that's hands on. Surgery is also hands on, but you can't really make things up as you go along.


Yeah I know quite a few ESTP's that are making well over 6 figures, but they are all in sales, or entrepreneurship. Not one of them went to school. ESTP's can be highly successful, just most of them aren't the typical college students. I'm not saying that it is impossible for an ESTP to make it through med school, it's just that this is not the venue that most ESTP's choose to go through to be successful.


----------



## peggy (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I'm INTJ and I'm sure glad I'm not a surgeon on those days when the noise and chaos put me in a dither. I've said many times when I feel like I'm losing it due to chaotic situations "Sure glad I'm not operating today".


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

peggy said:


> Well I'm INTJ and I'm sure glad I'm not a surgeon on those days when the noise and chaos put me in a dither. I've said many times when I feel like I'm losing it due to chaotic situations "Sure glad I'm not operating today".


Why does it say INTP on your profile then?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i may be mistaken, but from what i've heard elvis2010 is a doctor of some sort


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Paging @elvis2010.


----------



## peggy (Dec 23, 2011)

My mistake - should be INTP.


----------



## elvis2010 (Jul 1, 2010)

cactus_waltz said:


> Paging @elvis2010.


Getting paged on this forum too! LOL. First off, yes it was tough for an ESTP to become a doctor, not the residency training as much as the academics in college and medical school.

As for surgery, the most selective spots are for surgery and the more academically minded Ns are more likely to get said spots but in reality, I think it is Ss who make the best surgeons because they have better hand eye coordination and common sense. NTs are more likely to do well in medicine fields, where possibilities are more valued than what is.

My father was a great general surgeon and he is ISFP. My best friend from medical school is ISTJ, and he is a neurosurgeon. I have to listen to him gripe all the time about the other surgeons, who I assume are typically N. He does a case in three hours that takes them ten. He is chairman of the department and even on his off days, the other N surgeons were trying to bend the rules, and the other doctors had to call my friend to put a stop to it. 

But it's not like Ss are always superior or anything. Our medicine chairman described surgeons as people who are at the top of their class and then spend their residency unlearning. Surgeons in general are stubborn mules who won't listen to anything. 

One time, I was consulted on a patient with an infection. The S surgeons wanted to use a drug called Vancomycin bc it was "the best". I wrote a note, and even called them and told them that it wasn't appropriate to use Vancomycin in this case. Well, they did any way, and the patient had a reaction called "Red Man's", an allergic type reaction where the body is covered in red wheals and wound up in the ICU. A N would be less likely to challenge the medical hierarchy than a S and make such a dumb mistake.


----------



## AnnaMolly (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm a med student and currently doing an (obligatory) internship in the surgery department of a large hospital, and after observing the surgeons for a while now, I noticed that nearly all of them are xSTx, with possibly some xNTJ's in the mix. Haven't spotted a single Feeler yet. 

ISTP and ESTP are very, very common among the surgeons I've come to know. Today, a patient asked one of them an in-depth medical question, to which the ESTP surgeon charmingly laughed and said "We're basically craftsmen, not master scientists. You should rather ask the internist!" And during operations, I've heard them talk about expensive vacations and the sexy women in Kuwait and fast cars, and all that  and they flirt with the nurses a lot.

ISTJ's are also quite common. They don't have that "casual surgeon charm" the xSTP's have, but they're very good on focussing on the exact details of operations and medical facts. Same with ESTJ's, I think, though I haven't spotted that many yet.


In general, I think xSTx is just really helpful for this profession. You have to really concentrate on one thing at a time, be extremely good with your hands and dextrous in general, and you have to maintain a certain emotional distance from the person you're cutting open and putting your hands on their intestines.


About Sensors not being able to go to med school: that's simply biased and not true. Of course there are quite a few sensors among med students, though granted iNtuitives will probably be among the majority. However, OF those sensors, most will probably want to become surgeons, whereas the more "theoretical" fields will have a greater appeal to the N's. You won't find that many S internists probably, for example. But surgery is a very practical, "craftsman" type of profession, so it's very much within the speciality of S's.




The Great One said:


> Also, on a side note I think that ENFP and INFP would be the absolute worst surgeons. They would continually get distracted and would get over emotional if they were losing the patient. An ENFP/INFP would kill the patient every time.


I laughed so hard, this is so true! As an INFP, it makes me so incredibly tense to think that I'm currently having my hands inside the abdominal cavity of a living person ... I can't stop thinking about "Omg, what if the anaesthesia isn't working and they can feel everything?" and "Omg, what if something happens and they die? What about their family?" and then I go picture a crying family. Yeah.

I'm far too emotional for this job. I actually pat and stroke the arms of the patients before and after (or during, if I don't have to wear sterile gloves) an operation sometimes, because I just feel the URGE to, even if I know they're still sleeping and can't feel it. And I love talking to the patients when they're awake, hearing their stories and worries ... all that stuff that the actual surgeons I know dislike the most about their job 

(Before anyone asks, I aspire to be a psychiatrist  no future in surgery for me!)


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Best surgeons hmmm they have to be calm under pressure, methodical, professional: INTJ or ENTJ
The worst: INFP hands down

(I am biased bc I'm an RN, I worked in the ICU with many surgeons...INTJ for the win)

Also, ESTP's would make great orthopedic surgeons as well as plastic surgeons 

ISTP would be amazing surgeons if they care to go through hell (medical school, residency, fellowship)

I saw many ENTP anesthesiologists, but could also see them in the ER, or as orthos

The smartest doctors are Pulmonary critical care...they know their shit.

INTP's would make great docs as well

ENFJ's would make nice oncologists or pediatricians, but I don't see many in the medical field

Smart medical students would go into dermatology or interventional radiology. Great hours, lots of money to pay off that nasty debt. Surgery is very demanding work!

Best nurses: ENFJ, ESFJ or ESTJ you best be detailed oriented, ESTJ's think they know everything and will often fight with the doctor over a patient (usually something trivial).


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

INTJ's make the best everything. roud:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Is this the new "thing"? MBTI all the surgeons and ask for a specific type? Well at any rate I'd personally ask for an ST. NT's just doesn't seem to have the same fine motor dexterity.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

MyName said:


> INTJ's make the best everything. roud:


You are actually correct except you would really stink in psychiatry, social worker, psychologist, nursing, kindergarten teacher (ROFL), postal worker, salesperson...I could go on, but note above those would be jobs you would hate.

I made my INTJ husband watch the Oscars (bless him) and I was telling him I'd pay so much to see him in Ryan Seacrest's role (the dude that interviews the stars and asks what they are wearing). It would be so awkwardly funny, we laughed for a while.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Is this the new "thing"? MBTI all the surgeons and ask for a specific type? Well at any rate I'd personally ask for an ST. NT's just doesn't seem to have the same fine motor dexterity.


ISTPs and INTJs can be kind of alike and INTJ's have fantastic motor dexterity. My husband (while not a surgeon) is another type of physician and does surgical procedures (having to do with arteries/veins) and he's amazing. I'm not just saying that bc I'm his wife either. He also is very handy around the house. When our old dishwasher was broken I wanted to get a new one...but no, he fixed it. Knew exactly what was wrong. He builds things and he's also an amazing drummer on the side. 

Motor dexterity can be a lot of things sure his handwriting sucks, but that's a prerequisite for being a doctor. His gross motor skills are bad...worse dancer ever.

Socially awkward: yes
Extremely gifted and intelligent: absolutely!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

elvis2010 said:


> Getting paged on this forum too! LOL. First off, yes it was tough for an ESTP to become a doctor, not the residency training as much as the academics in college and medical school.
> 
> As for surgery, the most selective spots are for surgery and the more academically minded Ns are more likely to get said spots but in reality, I think it is Ss who make the best surgeons because they have better hand eye coordination and common sense. NTs are more likely to do well in medicine fields, where possibilities are more valued than what is.
> 
> ...


I know you don't think vanc is the best, but why didn't you want to use that for your patient. That side effect you mentioned is extremely rare. Are you an infectious disease doctor? Just curious


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

The one with the least shaky hands. And training in it would be a bonus.




> INTJ's have fantastic motor dexterity.


Heh, I would never trust my INTJ to do surgery on ANYONE. She has the shakiest hands of anyone I know and zero coordination.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Vanderlyle said:


> The one with the least shaky hands. And training in it would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, I would never trust my INTJ to do surgery on ANYONE. She has the shakiest hands of anyone I know and zero coordination.


Shaky hands has nothing to do with your personality. I shouldn't have said INTJs have fantastic motor dexterity. I was speaking about one in particular.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

But surgery does, to some extent, require personality over technical skills... at least, when people are matched into residency surgery programs (I’m thinking of orthopedic programs; I work for orthopedic surgeons so my opinion on this is a little skewed), one of the top things that program directors look for in candidates are determination, patience, hardworking, ability to work in teams, able to withstand hours on one shift, follow procedure, and practice their trade over and over again. Many surgeons IME are extraordinary perfectionists, which is why I think that a lot of ISTJs are drawn to the profession (I suspect the founder of the practice I work for of being an ISTJ. When we started using an electronic system for medical records, he refused to use it saying to the effect of, "if paper charts have worked for me for 40 years, they'll continue to work for me now"). ISTJs are of course good with facts and details, but on the other hand we can be woefully impersonal. Of course, I am biased!

I know of a suspected INTJ who has tried twice to match into residency unsuccessfully because his social skills stink--but he's exceptionally smart, did well in school, and has good technical skills. But doing well on exams and having good skills are ultimately no indicator of how well you will do as an attending. No matter what specialty you go into, though, you will need to have some kind of social skills in order to deal with patients in clinic hours. Unless you are a radiologist or something.

As far as least likely, I can see how it might be tough for a Feeler type to spend day in and day out in the OR. And Perceivers might have a tough time, too. So my vote is for ESFP.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

MelanieM said:


> Shaky hands has nothing to do with your personality. I shouldn't have said INTJs have fantastic motor dexterity. I was speaking about one in particular.


I know, I know. I just though it was funny as that friend and I have talked about this before. She's told me many a time that she should never be allowed to be a surgeon. 

And Kasthu, I do agree that it takes a certain kind of person to have the patience and dedication to get through the training required.


----------



## Connor Giddens (Jun 7, 2012)

well, im an ISTx and i want to know if i can become a surgeon if i have enough drive to do it. Would i be a good one?


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

INTP's make amazing surgeons. 

They lack care for people...so even if they kill someone they wont be bothered. 
They are very dream like. So you can tell their concentration wont be on the job
They would know exactly what to do and how. But lack the motivation to actually do it

See INTP all the way. I don't want any other type doing surgery on me!


----------



## putrescine (Aug 5, 2012)

Connor Giddens said:


> well, im an ISTx and i want to know if i can become a surgeon if i have enough drive to do it. Would i be a good one?


I registered to perform a little bit of thread necromancy, but the thread I feel is applicable to me since I am both a Surgeon (General Surgery) and an ISTP.

Technical prowess in surgery is a given. However, they must also be able to assimilate a large amount of facts both from laboratory tests, observation of the patient, vital signs, settings, etc to make decisions quickly and decisively based on incomplete information more often than not (trauma surgeons). Intraoperatively, no single person's anatomy is the same, you will never learn surgery by reading an operative textbook or atlas. Every tumor is different, every trauma is different the surrounding tissue plane derangements by the tumors and hematomas are different. The amount of permutational possibilities at laparotomy are infinite, one must use their tactile abilities to safely navigate tissue planes to safely perform an operation. One must be able to alter their original operative plan at the drop of a hat if the scenario calls for it (go in for a bowel obstruction for presumed adhesions, and find a festering colon cancer as being the cause in the first place). Surgery has become increasingly less invasive and requires immense hand-eye coordination with the video/endoscopic/instrument technologies that are commonplace. A surgeon intervenes in a persons life at times when they are at their sickest. We must weight the risks and benefits of operating on a person who is often old, with multiple medical comorbidities, and we must have very difficult conversations with family members about goals of care. More often than not, I am the first one to tell them that they are too sick to undergo surgery and likely will face death if they do or do not undergo surgery, therefore you must find somewhere in your heart to be patient, compassionate, and understanding. When a patient is dying on the table or in the trauma bay, your personal emotions need to take a hike, you must remain calm and objectively take action by rapidly interpreting environmental and patient cues.

I am a little biased, but I think ISTP's make the best surgeons.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm going to throw ENTJ into the ring for my vote, because that's the type of the surgeon that I work for, and he really is excellent at what he does. I think that his extraverted thinking really helps him attack the problems that his patients have in a very real-world sense, and also helps him to be ruthlessly pragmatic in a way that I think is necessary for a doctor of any kind, because people are pretty constantly trying to pull your heartstrings and forcing you to make difficult decisions. This is particularly efficient when you pair it with his Ni because that fills in the gaps of what he's not seeing and allows him to understand what's happening to a patient on a grander scale and predict which direction their symptoms and overall health are going to move in. They're a pretty astonishing combo, Te and Ni- he's told me himself that sometimes he just 'knows' what's going to happen to a patient before its happened in real time, and he often feels guided by something that he doesn't rightly understand pulling him intuitively this way or that. 
Additionally, I am going to go with ENTJ over INTJ for ideal personality type of a surgeon because I think that it would be very, very draining for an I to have such unrelenting contact with other people, particularly other people who need them the way that a patient needs their doctor. As an Introvert, there are times when I have *got* to get away from others and be by myself, and with a surgeon that's not really an option. They've go to be available. An ENTJ would thrive on such a situation, enjoy taking control and being in charge of the situation and needed. I see an INTJ becoming irritated and resentful after awhile of the constant demands that are made by others.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

INTJ's


----------

